# ▀▄ Miglior Detailing: Very Rare & Luxurious Range Rover Autobiography BLACK! ▄▀



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

*▀▄ Miglior Detailing: Very Rare & Luxurious Range Rover Autobiography BLACK! ▄▀*




















This write up is now hosted on our website!!

Please click here for the write up...



Please visit our Twitter page or Facebook Page to see our day to day updates and great photos of stunning cars!!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

What a beast! Lovely - although i always think with these Range Rovers - maybe its just me, but i think they look sooo much better with mudflaps fitted! Is it just me?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks great Jay. Your right about the colour. I worked on one a while back and its awesome when the sun hits the metalic. Love those side steps. First time I came across them I about jumped out my skin when they lowered down from the sides


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice work Jay

They're big old beasts so it must have been a few hours work there.


----------



## Yun_says (Apr 8, 2010)

Love the colour on that Range Rover, very nice mate


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work jay.


----------



## RobP (Oct 1, 2006)

oh yes! Autobiography Black. The ********** Full Fat Range Rover. 

Looks fantastic, I love the Piano Black wood trim. I think it looks so much classier than the ordinary wood style trim.


----------



## Mercury Detailing (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice work John. Big old buses with usually testing paint make interesting days


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Very nice colour great work


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, great job, the colour looks amaving. very nice work.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Top work and very nice results as always


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Looks good. What did you use on the wheels to clean them up and what do you use for a jacking block? Ta


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Looking very pretty! :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work mate


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Beau Technique said:


> Looks great Jay. Your right about the colour. I worked on one a while back and its awesome when the sun hits the metalic. Love those side steps. First time I came across them I about jumped out my skin when they lowered down from the sides


Was it an Autobiography Black? The Barolo black is only available on the "black" apparently.

Santorini Black which has a nice green flake is also a gorgeous colour. In 2010 you could only have an autobiography in santorini. lol


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking write up Jay, simple stunning finish matey


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looking beautiful..


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

Absolutely Stunning, what a colour!! Great job.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice work


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Miglior said:


> Was it an Autobiography Black? The Barolo black is only available on the "black" apparently.
> 
> Santorini Black which has a nice green flake is also a gorgeous colour. In 2010 you could only have an autobiography in santorini. lol


It certainly was bud. 60 plate with Red / claret metalic in the black. Not sure of the badge as I was too busy checking the car over pre-delivery for a trade vehicle sourcing client. Seen it the other day though at a company that bought it and it wasnt pretty:wall: Sure I chucked a few after pics up amongst one of my random bits and bobs threads.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Top work on a big old beast, well big new beast ..


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

Very very nice. I see one of these after readind this today but a white sport model


----------



## Marchosias (Jan 27, 2011)

Amazing work as always, glad to see people like you around


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

gotamintvtr said:


> Very very nice. I see one of these after readind this today but a white sport model


The sport will have been any autobiography sport. This is 1 of only 700 made and only available as vogues in barolo black


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Looks great so it does, alot of work put into that


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great work Jay, very enjoyable write up with some superb photography:thumb:


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

As always, brilliant work & an interesting write up :thumb: think I've seen that R8 along the dock road before today too.

We have matching jacks :lol:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Great work yet again. Is that the jack from costco?


----------



## rich1880 (May 26, 2010)

Absolutely amazing work, prob the best I've seen so far!!


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

Miglior said:


> The sport will have been any autobiography sport. This is 1 of only 700 made and only available as vogues in barolo black


didnt realise that. still had an awsome quilted leather interior etc.

the black does look nice


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

awesome detail  i love range rovers better in white i must say


----------



## Detailing SE (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow, that looks really nice!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Simple immense work again, Jay.

Lovre the colour you brought out and the interior is a work of art, you're right about the options list!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

simply stunning


----------



## zetec_paul (Oct 24, 2008)

Exellent detail, hoping to get a crack at My vouge this weekend.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

zetec_paul said:


> Exellent detail, hoping to get a crack at My vouge this weekend.


Good luck mate. Get some pics up


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice work Jay.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks steve. Hope your good


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

The hard work off there for sure :thumb: see you in a couple of weeks i'll pop in on my way back down south :wave:



Anthony


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Yeh pop in for a brew Mate


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

thats a very nice coloured range rover,burgundy/brown??


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stunning great work. funny was looking at another Autobiography sport the other day amazing machines!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

southwest10 said:


> thats a very nice coloured range rover,burgundy/brown??


The paint is a Black colour, but it does have a heavy purple/burgundy flake


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

good work!


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

what polish and pad combo did you go with on this range rover? Fantastic work by the way on such a high reputational vehicle, pure luxury ay! How long did it take you? The IPA make such a difference to the preping before wax application.


----------



## gavinwallbank (Mar 12, 2010)

Many thanks for the write up and the detail Jay. Car is looking fantastic now the sun is out and the flake really stands out in the sun.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

There is only one Migliore, "you the master and that aint no disaster"

Just keep on Correcting and Protecting.

Well done mate hats off to you and your ideas and your business will grow bigger and bigger:thumb: Thats unless i move into your area lol


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

TelTel said:


> what polish and pad combo did you go with on this range rover? Fantastic work by the way on such a high reputational vehicle, pure luxury ay! How long did it take you? The IPA make such a difference to the preping before wax application.


when working on sticky paint, an oily polish is good to use. But, that oily polish that helped you out with the sticky paint wont help you out when it comes to sealants bonding on the surface, so you gotta remove it


----------

